# Dba wheels



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anyone have a set or individual wheels for sale, with or without tyres, sensors not an issue either.

Please pm me with any offers.

Thanks


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

We are breaking an R33 GTS and R35 GTR here at TMS Motorsport if you are still looking

*TMS Motorsport - Contact details*

.
.


Breaking R33 GTS-t for Parts - TMS Motorsport










.
.
.

Breaking R35 GTR for parts - TMS Motorsport


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

I know someone has a set, pm me i can send his phone number to you, i dont think he is on this forum.


----------

